# Brisbane Brewday 29th Dec



## winkle (18/12/10)

In case I've missed anyone in the PMs, the brewday down for the 27th is now on the 29th. Possible start time 10am, two batches of Belgian style beers and with any luck there'll be another rig firing up on the day. Send me a PM for addy etc.


----------



## winkle (19/12/10)

Sorry if the first posting sounded a bit exclusive, wasn't meant to be.
I should have some curious people from work and the surroundings to look (and learn mayhap) so it could be a good day for rusted on Brisso's.


----------



## NickB (19/12/10)

Sorry to say Perry, but I'm back at work on that day  Having christmas here now anyway.... That being said, two of the three roads into and out of our place are already underwater, with the third less than a metre away....(and a forecast of heavy rain for the next bloody week..........

Anyway, plenty of brew days to attend in the future, seeing as we're now doing my favourite thing in the new year - moving house.... (back to Brissy this time!)

Hope you're keeping dry!

Cheers


----------



## kelbygreen (19/12/10)

where is this at winkle? I doubt I could make it unless I chain my SWMBO to a chair but I be up that way then and would love to check it out. got ross's brewery on the cards with approval but would be good to come see this


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

kelbygreen said:


> where is this at winkle? I doubt I could make it unless I chain my SWMBO to a chair but I be up that way then and would love to check it out. got ross's brewery on the cards with approval but would be good to come see this



Everton Park, about 7 km Northwest from the CBD


----------



## bradsbrew (20/12/10)

Winkle will there be enough power for me to power up my 50L, 2200w HLT? If so I'll bring the rig along and aim for 60L of ESB. If I pull my finger out I may even have the stand welded by then but I doubt it.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Winkle will there be enough power for me to power up my 50L, 2200w HLT? If so I'll bring the rig along and aim for 60L of ESB. If I pull my finger out I may even have the stand welded by then but I doubt it.
> 
> Cheers



Should be good, we may have to play swapsie with the single outlet though but I'm sure we can work it out.


----------



## TidalPete (20/12/10)

winkle said:


> Should be good, we may have to play swapsie with the single outlet though but I'm sure we can work it out.



I can bring a 25 metre or so extension lead if it will help?

TP


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> I can bring a 25 metre or so extension lead if it will help?
> 
> TP



I've only got one 20amp outlet Pete, it could be useful though.


----------



## TidalPete (20/12/10)

winkle said:


> I've only got one 20amp outlet Pete, it could be useful though.



I'll bring it along just in case.

TP


----------



## Batz (20/12/10)

Unfortunately I will not able to attend this, family things happening, you guys have a good one.   

Batz


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

Thanks Pete.
Too bad you can't make it Batz, we'll have a few for you :chug: .
Could somebody bring a marga mill clamp?, mine is a PITA.


----------



## TidalPete (20/12/10)

I can find room for my cranker & drill if you can hold off until I arrive about 11.00AM?

TP


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

NickB said:


> Sorry to say Perry, but I'm back at work on that day  Having christmas here now anyway.... That being said, two of the three roads into and out of our place are already underwater, with the third less than a metre away....(and a forecast of heavy rain for the next bloody week..........
> 
> Anyway, plenty of brew days to attend in the future, seeing as we're now doing my favourite thing in the new year - moving house.... (back to Brissy this time!)
> 
> ...



*OMG* won't somebody think of the children hop plants!
New job as well???  
Oh well we'll see more of you at BABBs I guess

Edit: I'll see if Brads bringing his, Pete.


----------



## NickB (20/12/10)

winkle said:


> *OMG* won't somebody think of the children hop plants!
> New job as well???
> Oh well we'll see more of you at BABBs I guess



Yep, gonna write a clause into the rental agreement for when we rent the place, that I'm coming up to harvest the hops. (I'm not joking.) Will look at relocating them once we have bought somewhere.

We're in a share house for a few months until we can get another place sorted (and another $500K from the bank I suppose!). BABBs will be easy as I'll be in Camp Hill, so not too far to stumble home 

Finally got my apprenticeship with QR as an Electrical Fitter Mechanic. Jan 31. Yay. 

OK, OK, back on topic.... sorry!

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (20/12/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, gonna write a clause into the rental agreement for when we rent the place, that I'm coming up to harvest the hops. (I'm not joking.) Will look at relocating them once we have bought somewhere.
> 
> We're in a share house for a few months until we can get another place sorted (and another $500K from the bank I suppose!). BABBs will be easy as I'll be in Camp Hill, so not too far to stumble home
> 
> ...


Congrats Nick. Perry I dont need 20 amp ( I think) pretty sure 10 amp is enough, I run the HLT of normal point at home I have leads and trip box (thanks for the offer Pete). And yes I can bring my Marga clamp but do remind me closer to the day.

Cheers


----------



## DKS (20/12/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, gonna write a clause into the rental agreement for when we rent the place, that I'm coming up to harvest the hops. (I'm not joking.) Will look at relocating them once we have bought somewhere.
> 
> We're in a share house for a few months until we can get another place sorted (and another $500K from the bank I suppose!). BABBs will be easy as I'll be in Camp Hill, so not too far to stumble home
> 
> ...


 

Whoohoo!!!good onya Nick!! A long time coming, congratulations!!!!!! Onya bloke!


Perry? The 29th? 
Why am I the only poor sucker working? Dont you have a job?

OK , OK, I'll knock off early and pretend Christmas means something to my boss.

I would like to bring a mate who has been brewining with fresh wort kits to see the basics of full mash.
He'll be mashing in nano secoconds once he sees the way its done. 
The bugger is also on holidays as well, the lucky so & so.
Reckon I could be there by 2 ish.
With any luck said freind may have some tasty treats to share if not some beers.
Daz


----------



## InCider (20/12/10)

I'm pencilled for the 27th  Just rearranging some family stuff (ie I don't know what's going on!)


----------



## mccuaigm (20/12/10)

Awesome, looks like I can make this one  

Just need to sort sleeping for the night & I'm there.

What do we need to bring??


----------



## Batz (20/12/10)

InCider said:


> I'm pencilled for the 27th  Just rearranging some family stuff (ie I don't know what's going on!)




It's now the 29th Sean, 27th I could have made  

Batz


----------



## stillscottish (20/12/10)

Batz said:


> It's now the 29th Sean, 27th I could have made
> 
> Batz



Me too


----------



## winkle (20/12/10)

stillscottish said:


> Me too



I'm only following orders.....


----------



## scoundrel (20/12/10)

im in, might bring someone with me, won't be going too hard though massive day at work the day after. bed reserved.


----------



## winkle (21/12/10)

For this event, I shall don my ponds institute lab coat to aid my creditability.

Edit: splking


----------



## winkle (22/12/10)

DKS said:


> Whoohoo!!!good onya Nick!! A long time coming, congratulations!!!!!! Onya bloke!
> 
> 
> Perry? The 29th?
> ...



Good that should be about when I'm mashing in the Belgian special so hopefully I'll be still sober-ish (if not remind me its a l*ong mash*, *long boil* will ya  ).


----------



## ABP1973 (22/12/10)

I will try and make it to this as I am on the verge of making the next step and playing with grain. So am Curious to see the process in action


----------



## Batz (22/12/10)

winkle said:


> I'm only following orders.....


----------



## TidalPete (22/12/10)

Batz said:


> View attachment 42877



Hahahaha! Very funny Batz.  We know who's in charge at Kin Kin.

TP


----------



## Batz (22/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> Hahahaha! Very funny Batz.  We know who's in charge at Kin Kin.
> 
> TP




Yes dear :unsure:


----------



## winkle (23/12/10)

Batz said:


> Yes dear :unsure:



:lol: 
yeah right....


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/10)

Hmmmmmm? Wonder if I can be a no show for this one as well? h34r:


----------



## winkle (23/12/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmmmm? Wonder if I can be a no show for this one as well? h34r:



Why not you've missed all the others


----------



## bradsbrew (23/12/10)

Will probably go for something like this. Hopefully I will be able to get some First gold and styrians from craftbrewer between now and then.


Anarchy in the Bitter Ale II
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.600
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
Colour (SRM): 10.2 (EBC): 20.1
Bitterness (IBU): 29.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (41.67%)
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (41.67%)
0.200 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.08%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (4.17%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (10.42%)

Hop Bill
----------------
90.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/l)
45.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
45.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l) 15g into each cube

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at ? c with ?


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle (23/12/10)

I'd check with CB when they'll be getting some Styrians in, otherwise looks good.
Two Rambos going flat-out will be loud


----------



## InCider (23/12/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmmmm? Wonder if I can be a no show for this one as well? h34r:



Working at Castle Hill Blockbuster?


----------



## TidalPete (23/12/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmmmm? Wonder if I can be a no show for this one as well? h34r:



Wot with most of your outraged previous hosts unable to attend on the 29th I reckon you only stand a 5% chance of being bludgeoned to death Chap Chap so maybe it's worth considering making an appearance?

TP.


----------



## winkle (27/12/10)

Well we're still above water ATM (just), hows Kin Kin going Batz?
Hopefully I can sober up and do a test drive on the rig this arvo.


----------



## winkle (28/12/10)

OK, warned out the neighbours, milled the first batch of grain, loaded up the HLT. Test batch went through without a hitch (which you know that just means a stuck sparge first up tomorrow). Jungle Wit first up followed by the Belgian Speciale - if you need directions PM me tonight cause I'll be pretty busy tomorrow morning  .

Edit: Are you still coming Sean?


----------



## NickB (28/12/10)

Have a good one guys. Wish I could make it, but sadly, I need money, wot wiv mooving again sooon.


----------



## Batz (28/12/10)

winkle said:


> hows Kin Kin going Batz?




We managed to get to Brissy and back today but the creeks around here are touch and go atm. We badly need some dry weather.

Batz


----------



## Florian (29/12/10)

Thanks for the invite Perry, but unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow, got a family thing on at the coast.

Have fun guys, hope you're not floating away.


----------



## Batz (29/12/10)

Have a good one guys, I hope it's not to wet.

Batz


----------



## winkle (29/12/10)

Florian said:


> Thanks for the invite Perry, but unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow, got a family thing on at the coast.
> 
> Have fun guys, hope you're not floating away.



If the BOM Site is to believed, we should be all good, cheers B) .


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/10)

Just getting my shit together now. Should be there by 10.30 after a quick stop over at a brewshop.
Bit hazy, had about 10 pints to many yesterday.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (29/12/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Just getting my shit together now. Should be there by 10.30 after a quick stop over at a brewshop.
> Bit hazy, had about 10 pints to many yesterday.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Brad,
I've got some Aurora you could sub for Styrians in a bitter - its 9% AA though so you'd have to adjust the recipe.
(That's assuming its what you need from the brewshop)


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/10)

Actually might give brewing a miss today. Spent too much time drinking yesterday and not enough time preparing.

See you at around 10.30


----------



## scoundrel (29/12/10)

will be there by 11am, didn't get home till 3:15 this morning, bit sluggish atm.


----------



## Brewjohno (29/12/10)

Glad I could pop in and put some real names to names to faces. Sorry couldn't stay longer but very early start tomorrow.

Brewjohno


----------



## wobblythongs (29/12/10)

Thanks Perry for the turn out and what a top bunch of blokes with a fountain of information I really appreciated it.

Although I didn't like your overly salty balls beer. I thought it was all great. 

Thanks again.
David.


----------



## InCider (29/12/10)

I went to work as I (Santa) got reamed my Mrs Santa (Mrs InCider) at the boxing day sales. I felt boxed afterwards. See how she feels when the credit card shows: 'Scarlet Harem' at Kunda Park. She'll say: "But honey why?" and I'll retort sharply: "So you know what a ******* surprise is!"


----------



## wobblythongs (29/12/10)

For those that can remember here is the link I was talking about not sure if they are AHB members though but makes a interesting look.
http://www.tigereye.net.au/bluedog/brewery.html#brewery


----------



## TerritoryBrew (29/12/10)

wobblythongs said:


> For those that can remember here is the link I was talking about not sure if they are AHB members though but makes a interesting look.
> http://www.tigereye.net.au/bluedog/brewery.html#brewery



Yeah, he is a member. I think he goes by the name of Budwiser and a thread containing some of his handiwork can be found here


----------



## winkle (30/12/10)

Thanks to those who turned up, it was a pretty good session brewing day.

Quote of the night-
Me ,"Well, at least we achieved all the objectives today"
Attendees wife (collecting him after 12am) "You had objectives????"

WT-
Yep, Budwiser has been around for a fair while, I thought your description sounded familiar.


----------



## lczaban (30/12/10)

I know I achieved all mine...


----------



## TidalPete (30/12/10)

A quick thanks to Perry & Anna for their usual great hospitality yesterday arvo & night. :beer: 
Good to meet\have a beer with a few new faces & also the usual suspects. 
Am still tasting hints of Gravity's excellent 8% Ginger Beer. If you've never tasted this you haven't lived yet. 

TP


----------



## winkle (30/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> A quick thanks to Perry & Anna for their usual great hospitality yesterday arvo & night. :beer:
> Good to meet\have a beer with a few new faces & also the usual suspects.
> Am still tasting hints of Gravity's excellent 8% Ginger Beer. If you've never tasted this you haven't lived yet.
> 
> TP



Ta Pete. It was a good one - hid the 8% too well, now to wander over to bulk buys & talk to Stillscottish about empty sacks.

Edit: results into fermenters if anyone is interested
Batch 1. Bisayan Maputi (Wit beer) 
*expected* volume 20 litres & OG 1.058, *measured* 19 litres & OG 1.062
Batch 2. Gouden Strumpet (Belgian Special)
*expected* volume 19 litres & OG 1.071, *measured* 19 litres & OG 1.077.
(a little more honey must have gone into the second batch - otherwise pretty much on 75% eff)


----------



## ABP1973 (30/12/10)

I'm in information overload after yesterday Great to be able to pick a few minds about difrent things supliers tequnics and the like. Thanks for the hospitality winkle Brucce


----------



## DKS (30/12/10)

Had a good time as usual with this mob, meet some new chums and some choice brews. 

Thanks to Anna & Perry, gracious hospitality and a bed for the night. Thank you.

Winkles mild was up to usual high standards and TPs new chilled keg on gas set up had plenty of takers. 
Gravity Gurus Ginger was a beaudy and I had to remind myself to be careful as to much of a good thing might make me sleep in. 
I also really appreciated Gravity giving us a little taste of his Coopers 2000 & 2009?, very nice, and very nice of you too GG. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------

